# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Windsurfing in south netherland Veerse Meer and 6 Bft

## p4co86

Hab hier ein neues kleines Video zusammengeschnitten guckt es euch doch mal an und wenns euch gefllt und ihr bei youtube seit dann pls. thumbs up !!! Danke 

Hang Loose !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk0M5-75kdk

----------

